# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  powerlifters cycle ..please critic

## Bulldog1115

what is the best "powerlifters" cycle out possible, please include every drug u can with dosages etc. ?

----------


## doolo

If i recall correctly there was a top notch powerlifter here a while ago that said he was on test year round about 500mg's a week and for competition he would double that or so and add in heavy orals such as anadrol , dbols and the like. Thats about all i know. I would imagine tren , chequedrops, halo would be pretty savage, as far as how to put it together and at what doses, i dunno. 

Would prolly be best to research it your self, browse the forums, download some books, you know....

----------


## 2475

Doping does nothing for a powerlifter until he or she has elite raw numbers and has mastered his gear the best lifter have been lifting many years10-15 on average because if your gear alows yout to beck 400 @65 and you bench 450/w shirt and your competitor uses no gear and can bench 350 but490/w shirt consider the same thing happeneds over the squat and the dead you have just lost. There Is no fast why to big lift( meaning breaking the pro powerlifitng Records)

----------


## Bulldog1115

i understand that very well ...i just wanna know some of the drugs the powerlifters use? and the doses !

----------


## RJstrong

Test (suspension, prop)
Tren 
Dbol 
Anadrol 
Halo

Doses are dependent upon experience. Newbies should take full advantage of lower doses which ultimately lose effectiveness as tolerance builds.

Suspension/Tren combo is my personal favorite for strength.

----------


## Bulldog1115

thnxz Rj, im just making my transformation from BB to powerlifting ... and i know alot about BB, looking to learn now about Powerlifting.... my next cycle is test enth at 500mg/w and tren ace at 200mg/w.... and looking to increase poundages on deadlift, squat, cleans and bench bigtime!!!! i dont think i can get halo tho, it seems like an incredible drug for strength! ...looking for info on nutrition and the powerlifter?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> thnxz Rj, im just making my transformation from BB to powerlifting ... and i know alot about BB, looking to learn now about Powerlifting.... my next cycle is test enth at 500mg/w and tren ace at 200mg/w.... and looking to increase poundages on deadlift, squat, cleans and bench bigtime!!!! i dont think i can get halo tho, it seems like an incredible drug for strength! ...looking for info on nutrition and the powerlifter?


halo is overated. at least for me. good for aggression though. get some dbol . cheap and effective. compounds work different for different people. there isnt one ultimate cycle. it is trial and error. if you can get a hold of halo. definately try it. i know others who love it.

----------


## RJstrong

> halo is overated. at least for me. good for aggression though. get some dbol. cheap and effective. compounds work different for different people. there isnt one ultimate cycle. it is trial and error. if you can get a hold of halo. definately try it. i know others who love it.


I was wondering if I was the only one feeling this way... suspension does the trick for me in terms of aggression. Oh, and by the way great to talk to ya DR... it's been too long!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I was wondering if I was the only one feeling this way... suspension does the trick for me in terms of aggression. Oh, and by the way great to talk to ya DR... it's been too long!


yo RJ. good to talk to you too! i thought i was the only one feeling that way as well. it worked well for me once, after that , never saw near the same results.

i am told cheque drops are the real deal for aggression.

----------


## Bulldog1115

21
195
5 foot 9 
training four years, but only for BB, just starting out on PL

Cycle:
1-10 Test Enth 500mg/w
1-6 Tren Ace 200mg/w 

PCT 
11-14 Nolvadex 40mg/d in last week down to 20mg/d

Any changes? additions? all comments welcome please!

----------


## smokeyd

yeah cheque drops i hear are nuts and if i ever run across some there mine but i dont think many people make them any more, i would hit that up during warmup pre meet and go nuts!!!!!!!

----------


## smokeyd

i would go more tren from what i read

----------


## Bulldog1115

i know but i cant get my hands on any caber or bromo or letro so, i dont wanna get bad sides from tren ya know?

----------


## Bulldog1115

bump

----------


## phreezer

> halo is overated. at least for me. good for aggression though. get some dbol. cheap and effective. compounds work different for different people. there isnt one ultimate cycle. it is trial and error. if you can get a hold of halo. definately try it. i know others who love it.



I agree.. I'm a former Powerlifter but switched to strongman a couple of years ago. The basic cycle idea is the same.

My current cycle looks something like this.. When I started I was about 14 weeks out from my show but I pretty much stay on all year anymore (I took some time off earlier this year but that's not related to this so I won't get into it). When not gearing up for a contest I usually just run 200mg weekly of test and 500IU's of HCG 2x weekly. 

Here's MY cycle that I'm running for my upcoming meet.

Weeks 1-6
Test 750mg weekly
Dbol 30-50mg Daily ( I back it down when the sides get too bad)
Deca 300mg weekly (just to keep my joints lubricated)
HCG 500IU's 2x weekly and .5mg Arimidex E3d

Weeks 7-10
Test 750mg Weekly
Deca 300mg 
(same hcg and arimidex protocal)

Weeks 11-14 (same as weeks 1-6
I throw my dbol back in at the end. The only thing I might do is if I'm riding the line on my weight I might run a little Lasix (but I never like to cut more than 10-15lbs that way) It makes it too difficult to recover strength wise by the next morning for your show.

After the show I'll kill the deca and the dbol but continue the 200mg of test and HCG arimidex protocal for about four or five weeks. By this point I don't need the arimidex anymore and I'm pretty much just taking the low dose of test and HCG.

I like to run HCG all throughout the year now. It keeps my boys full and 500IU's 2x weekly isn't enough to cause any damage to the leydig cells and it helps with my overall mood.

I agree about the Halo but I'm considering throwing it back in for this cycle possibly at the end instead of throwing the dbol back in. But I might change my mind based off of the last time I used Halo. Last time I literally tried to pull a guy out of his truck for cutting me off and flipping me off in traffic. I've never been one to put much stock in roid rage but I have to say that Halo definitly makes me personaly more aggressive and I have to stop and count to 10 a lot more while on it.

But in a nut shell IMO the best simple cycle is just 500mg test weekly and 30-50mg of Dbol daily for the first four or five weeks and the last four or five weeks. IMO running dbol straight for 12 weeks or so is too hard on the liver. I've found that giving myself four or five weeks in between the dbol doesn't cause me any liver problems... but everyone is different.

Does that make any sense or does it make it about as clear as mud?

----------


## phreezer

> yo RJ. good to talk to you too! i thought i was the only one feeling that way as well. it worked well for me once, after that , never saw near the same results.
> 
> i am told cheque drops are the real deal for aggression.



I've tried them and they're not that great. They work good for about 30minutes to an hour then you kind of crash a little.. and oddly enough they give me heart palps..

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I've tried them and they're not that great. They work good for about 30minutes to an hour then you kind of crash a little.. and oddly enough they give me heart palps..


good info. i wont even bother looking for them. i dont want to take them for the squat and than a half hour later crash before it is time to bench.

also great info on your program. i tried to do what you proposed. start with dbol , first few wks, take a break for a few wks, end with halo. again i was i disapointed. i got more out the dbol and the halo did crap at the end besides make me angry. only advantage i could see for myself to choose halo at the end is that if you have to cut weight, this compound wont bloat you

----------


## Bulldog1115

thanks alot guy for the great info...really helped, any more would be much appreciated! 

ok so next cycle now will look something like this 
1- 10 Test Enth 500mg/w
1-8 Tren Ace 200mg/w bumped to 300mg/w
1-4 Dianabol 25mg/d - 30 mg/d 

Pct with Nolvadex 40mg/d to 20mg/d

----------


## Doc.Sust

> thanks alot guy for the great info...really helped, any more would be much appreciated! 
> 
> ok so next cycle now will look something like this 
> 1- 10 Test Enth 500mg/w 
> 1-8 Tren Ace 200mg/w bumped to 300mg/w
> 1-4 Dianabol 25mg/d - 30 mg/d 
> 
> Pct with Nolvadex 40mg/d to 20mg/d


looks good

----------


## Bulldog1115

thanks alot guys!

----------


## phreezer

I'm a little confused. Are you running this cycle in preperation for a meet or are you just running a cycle and happen to be a powerlifter who will compete a few months down the road?

If your running this cycle to prepare for a meet then I think your cycle needs to correspond with that meet. If you're meet was in ten weeks I certainly wouldn't quit the tren two weeks before the show. You want to peak on your dosages as your peaking physically for your meet. You will be stronger in week 8-9 of your cycle than you will be in week 10 because of the tren.. So why would you want to compete on the downhill side of the strength portion of your cycle? If you have to end the Tren in week 8 for some reason I would definitly throw the dbol back in to help compensate for the strength loss that's going to come from the removal of the tren.

----------


## john1181

is anavar any good for strength gains?in the steroid .com profiles it looks like one of the top for strength

----------


## phreezer

> is anavar any good for strength gains?in the steroid.com profiles it looks like one of the top for strength


Yes but you need to take atleast 60-100mg ED to get any kind of real effect from it. It's aslo really good to bridge with at about 20mg ED as it doesn't effect HPTA and won't suppress you at that low of a dosage. So you can come off and run 20mg ED and help maintain a little more muscle and a little more strength than without. But as a strength compound you really need to run a bare minimum of 60mg ED and even then that's pretty light. Closer to 100mg ED would be more ideal if you wanted to use it for a strength compound. (remember too it's hepatoxic so you need to watch how many weeks you run it as it could cause some liver damage at prolonged usage).

----------


## Doc.Sust

> is anavar any good for strength gains?in the steroid.com profiles it looks like one of the top for strength


var is more expensive and you need alot of it to get the good results. i think most will agree that you are better off picking a cheaper compound like dbol or drol and taking less of it. like phreezer said, it is great for bridegeing a cycle(i never bridge but this is what i have been told) and it is good because it is less toxic to the liver than other orals BUT if you take a high dose of var that is needed, for and extended period of time, it will be hepatotoxic anyway. the only good from var is that if run it at a moderate dose you can run it longer than most other orals and it gives you very little bloat. hope that helps

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I'm a little confused. Are you running this cycle in preperation for a meet or are you just running a cycle and happen to be a powerlifter who will compete a few months down the road?
> 
> If your running this cycle to prepare for a meet then I think your cycle needs to correspond with that meet. If you're meet was in ten weeks I certainly wouldn't quit the tren two weeks before the show. You want to peak on your dosages as your peaking physically for your meet. You will be stronger in week 8-9 of your cycle than you will be in week 10 because of the tren.. So why would you want to compete on the downhill side of the strength portion of your cycle? If you have to end the Tren in week 8 for some reason I would definitly throw the dbol back in to help compensate for the strength loss that's going to come from the removal of the tren.


good call, i didnt catch that. the way to do this is if it is a contest prep is to run the tren the last 8 wks rather than the first 8 wks. GI ,read the pm i wrote to you before.

----------


## Bulldog1115

no i hope to compete within 2 years from now ... but i need to get my basic lift respectable before i compete! i know what u mean tho

----------


## phreezer

Well, if you're not looking at competing for two more years or so then I would not use anything for the next 12 months. I would simply focus on learning how to cycle your training rather than your gear. Why would you want to put off competing for two years? If you like powerlifting and want to be one.. Jump in with both feet and get them wet as soon as possible. Experience is more valuable than anything in a lot of these sports. Please tell me you're not one of those guys that won't play a game unless he is sure he can win it? If so PL is not the sport for you. You will have good and bad days and some days you'll do awesome and others you'll bomb out horribly and come in bringing up the rear. It seems like in your mind you want to wait until you can compete with the pros before you start competing.. Do you think Ryan Kennelly waited till he could bench 800lbs before he ever competed? 

Are you worried you'd embarress yourself or something? Dude, don't worry about it. That's what small meets are designed for. To teach how meets flow. Gives you a good idea on how to do contest prep training etc.

Join the APF and find a meet close to you and get in there. If you're two years away from competing in powerlifting because you feel you're not strong enough then toss the idea of steroids right out the window for now. Seriosly man. Focus on your training and your diet. Spend six months training right and you'll be ready to do a show.

If I were you I'd join the APF. Find a meet being held within a hundred-150miles of you that's about 3 or 4 months out and train for that meet. Who cares if you come in last or come in first. THe experience you would gain from doing that would be priceless. 

Plus you'll probably meet some cool dudes who you can train with and who will help you out with your training. Some of my best friends I have I have met at strongman and powerlifting meets. We all share our knowledge schedule a couple of training days together every few months and just enjoy our sport.

When it comes to PL. Learn how to cycle your training. Learn how to eat. Learn how to recover. Learn how to use your equipment and learn how to compete. And the best advice I can give you is leave your ego someplace where you can't find it.. (lol you know what I mean). There are all kinds of people at various stages of strength and experience at the meets. YOu will fit in fine. And besides. Everyone has to start somewhere.

Steroids are just a short cut and when it comes to just getting started in your training steroids won't take you very far. Training and diet and rest and experience will be much more valuable.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Well, if you're not looking at competing for two more years or so then I would not use anything for the next 12 months. I would simply focus on learning how to cycle your training rather than your gear. Why would you want to put off competing for two years? If you like powerlifting and want to be one.. Jump in with both feet and get them wet as soon as possible. Experience is more valuable than anything in a lot of these sports. Please tell me you're not one of those guys that won't play a game unless he is sure he can win it? If so PL is not the sport for you. You will have good and bad days and some days you'll do awesome and others you'll bomb out horribly and come in bringing up the rear. It seems like in your mind you want to wait until you can compete with the pros before you start competing.. Do you think Ryan Kennelly waited till he could bench 800lbs before he ever competed? 
> 
> Are you worried you'd embarress yourself or something? Dude, don't worry about it. That's what small meets are designed for. To teach how meets flow. Gives you a good idea on how to do contest prep training etc.
> 
> Join the APF and find a meet close to you and get in there. If you're two years away from competing in powerlifting because you feel you're not strong enough then toss the idea of steroids right out the window for now. Seriosly man. Focus on your training and your diet. Spend six months training right and you'll be ready to do a show.
> 
> If I were you I'd join the APF. Find a meet being held within a hundred-150miles of you that's about 3 or 4 months out and train for that meet. Who cares if you come in last or come in first. THe experience you would gain from doing that would be priceless. 
> 
> Plus you'll probably meet some cool dudes who you can train with and who will help you out with your training. Some of my best friends I have I have met at strongman and powerlifting meets. We all share our knowledge schedule a couple of training days together every few months and just enjoy our sport.
> ...


great post! couldnt have said it better myself. you need to get experience. only way to do so is to get on the platform. APF offers a amateur drug free division. they also offer a raw division for those who dont know or want to use the equipment. also check out upa, ipa, ssa or apc. 

when i was 18, i was training but didnt think i was ready to compete. i wanted to wait until i knew i was ready. another guy i trained with went to a meet and won. i was much stronger than him, but i thought i wasnt ready yet. this was the motivation i needed to get my ass in a contest. it doesnt matter how strong you are. it is all about beating your own personal best lifts. you need contest lifts to know where you stand.it is the only real way to measure where you stand in the sport. gym lifts really count for nothing. anything can happen on the platform. i have had terrible days and won.i have had days where i gave it my all and came up short. luckily this only happened twice. i have also bombed twice which absolutely sucks. i have learned a lot from the bad days and the good days on the platform. on any given day, the best are beatable and the mediocre or newbies have the ability to win and set personal records.

----------


## Bulldog1115

i know but i wanted to wait til im comfortable getting 315 on bench, 505 squat and 605 deadlift! im almost there on alot of them, i just feel like strength wise im a few years away... i currently havnt maxed in awhile on my lifts but im gettin 265 for 4 on bench...405 for 3 squating and 495 deadlift! ...y is it so bad too wait lil bit longer and then compete?

----------


## Doc.Sust

because you need experience. it is like shooting hoops. you can have the best shot in the world but if you never played a 5 on 5 you dont have a clue how to run the court or get open for a shot.

----------


## Bulldog1115

ic what u mean! ill search round on some PL websites to find the nearest show and ill try it out, hey what do i have to lose?

----------


## phreezer

> ic what u mean! ill search round on some PL websites to find the nearest show and ill try it out, hey what do i have to lose?


exactly!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ic what u mean! ill search round on some PL websites to find the nearest show and ill try it out, hey what do i have to lose?


there you go. good luck. www.powerliftingwatch.com find a meet

----------

